# Acid Test Kit



## Hi In The Pines (Aug 16, 2005)

OK, I just finished making my blueberry must. My initial SG is 1.100 and my acid testing, for some reason, didnt work out, I think??


I followed the directions on the box; 1) pull 15cc of juice and put in little plastic cup. 2) put 3 drops of the phenolphthalein. 3) With Sodium Hydroxize In the syringe little by little add the SH til color changes and by adding the last drop does not change the color. Since I am using blueberries, it got dark very quickly. I stirred the mixture with a toothpick. The only thing is that when I looked at the syringe, when it was totally dark, only 1cc was used up. This doesnt seem right, is it??? If so, what does that really mean? OH, by the way, before, I checked the acidity, I had already added acid blend.


----------



## Hi In The Pines (Aug 17, 2005)

Does anyone have any comments on the above??? I want to make sure that I did things correctly. Thanks.


----------



## MedPretzel (Aug 17, 2005)

I'm not good with those kind of tests. Maybe someone else can help you. 





Blueberry wine can be quite acidic, so it's not out of the ordinary that it changed colors so quick. My Blueberry was pH 3.33 when I last measured, which is basically okay. You might want to try it again and see if it's reproduceable.





Just my suggestion, but maybe someone on the forum has more experience with those type of tests.


----------



## Hi In The Pines (Aug 17, 2005)

Thanks Martina. I appreciate your help.


----------



## Joseph1 (Aug 17, 2005)

Dilute your sample with 20 – 30 ml of distilled water. This should change the color of the sample from deep purple to a red. As sodium hydroxide is added the red color will gradually disappear and turn to a grayish shade. When the sample is a definite grayish-greenish shade, it is near the endpoint. The endpoint is reached when a reddish tinge appears. Test dark colored wines in good light against a white background. <?amespace prefix = o ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" />

Another thing you might try is as you add each ½ ml of sodium hydroxide to your sample, stir and place a drop on a white index card. I have not tried this, but have heard that it helps identify the color change at the endpoint.

If you plan to regularly make scratch wines, I would suggest you add a pH meter to your equipment wantlist.


----------



## Hi In The Pines (Aug 17, 2005)

Thanks Joseph. Sounds good. I shall have to try it again. The only thing is that I added my yeast today and its starting to foam and the airlock is burping. Its so cool to watch my accomplishments so far. Thanks again.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Aug 17, 2005)

info on blueberry wine and acid testing:



http://www.finevinewines.com/wiz/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID =261&amp;PN=1



http://www.finevinewines.com/wiz/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID =261&amp;PN=1



PS, I am a beginer and scan't spell!!


*Edited by: AAASTINKIE *


----------

